# Super Interesting ...



## awhitegirl (Oct 11, 2010)

why do people read threads and not respond ? I guess they have nothing to say ... who knows


----------



## JG_Coleman (Oct 11, 2010)

awhitegirl said:


> they have nothing to say


 
yep... that sounds about right. why say something if you have nothing to say?

bad form, btw... :thumbdown:


----------



## Overread (Oct 11, 2010)

erose86 said:


> -It's a stupid debate thread, those of which may include:
> ......Cats vs. Dogs
> :greenpbl:



What are you talking about - this is a highly important topic! Its the major difference between having to get extra tuna or pigs ears at weekends - the difference between gourmet food and that stuff scraped off the bottom of the car wheels - the difference between wet cat smell and wet dog smell!


----------



## Muusers (Oct 11, 2010)

erose86 said:


> ......Mac vs. Windows



There ya go, fixed it for you.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Oct 11, 2010)

Overread said:


> erose86 said:
> 
> 
> > -It's a stupid debate thread, those of which may include:
> ...



Xtra tuna? What for?

Cat, the other white meat....


----------



## ann (Oct 11, 2010)

what i have to offer has already been discussed, no need to run up the page count


----------



## IlSan (Oct 11, 2010)

What is if I do not leave a reply here....ooops, done already 

But yeah - some things just don't need a reply...


----------



## Rekd (Oct 11, 2010)

erose86 said:


> I dare you to read *every single* post on the Active Topics page and contribute something **meaningful** and/or **constructive** to every single one of them.



Every single one? Ha! I only go by interesting titles. With as many as 1 new post every minute, I'd have to quit my job and kick the kids/wife out to have time to read all of them.  

I don't bother with threads I probably won't be interested in. Especially those ones titled "..." or "New guy needs help" with no indication of what's in the thread. Not worth my time to look if it's not worth your time to type a word or three about what's in there. :twak:


----------



## IlSan (Oct 11, 2010)

> I thought about that, but since the thread cherry was popped before I got here, I figured I'd respond. :lmao:


 
My line of thought exactly 

Ah well, at least no one can say we DIDN't respond :mrgreen:


----------



## Garbz (Oct 12, 2010)

If you have nothing to say, then say nothing. 

Would you prefer I instead suggest to you a whole host of printers that are under $600 but I have absolutely no knowledge or experience in?


----------



## rokclmb (Oct 12, 2010)

Wise men have said, and I agree:_

"Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak out and remove all doubt."_ ~~Abraham Lincoln: February 12, 1809 &#8211; April 15, 1865_

__"It is better to keep your mouth closed and let people think you are a fool than to open it and remove all doubt."_ ~~Samuel Clemens (Mark Twain): November 30, 1835 &#8211; April 21, 1910


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 12, 2010)

*WHY DO PEOPLE POST THREADS IN INAPPROPRIATE SECTIONS OF THE SITE?*

:banghead:


----------



## Overread (Oct 12, 2010)

Probably because half the members don't know there is anything outside of the beginners section 
(and the other half only know of the "new posts" section)


----------

